
Looking to build side projects with engineers - asian_fiddle
Seasoned product&#x2F;marketing gal (experience at FAANG, startups, etc.) in her 30s looking to partner with an engineer to launch businesses together. Remote partnership, 50&#x2F;50 share of responsibilities and equity.<p>If interested, email to: owlet20145628@gmail.com
======
aliakhtar
Sent you an email.

~~~
laksmanv
Im interested as well can you shoot me an email? laksman [at] gmail

------
algaeontoast
“Equity” lmao

~~~
dang
Posting like this will get you banned here. Please stop.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21679557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21679557)
isn't much better. Would you please review the site guidelines and take the
spirit of this site more to heart? We'd be grateful.

